# Help Find Homes For These Birds



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

A friend of mine in Whitney Point, New York's mother in Florida just passed away. So she is trying to place her birds into good homes. There is Dude and Maxine, they are Pearl Pieds. She has Sunshine who is a 4 year old female Lutino. She has Sir Lancelot. I'm not sure if I can post this but if I can it helps her out then Yay.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

They are all very lovely and I'm hoping they'll get great homes. The problem is, I live far away but in my regards, good luck! I wish I could take one, though....


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Gorgeous birds ! If I lived closer Ide snatch them all away.


----------



## Abbiejo1 (Jan 16, 2012)

How far is to far to ship a bird? I live in AZ, and was wondering!


----------



## beanie_babies23 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Just Curious*

I live in South Georgia. How far away from Jax. is it.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Hmm, my sister in Florida was just talking about birds, maybe I can talk to her and my brother in law


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are lovely birds. I hope someone on here can take them! (I live too far away....)


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

Abbiejo1 said:


> How far is to far to ship a bird? I live in AZ, and was wondering!


We are in New York state. I know she won't ship.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Has she already brought them back from Florida to new York?


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> Has she already brought them back from Florida to new York?


My friend who has the birds lives in New York state. She is a breeder and is no longer going to be breeding them due her mother passing away in Florida. So she is trying to find new homes.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I misunderstood your message and thought the tiels were in Florida. They're in Whitney Point? What is that near?


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> I misunderstood your message and thought the tiels were in Florida. They're in Whitney Point? What is that near?


It's ok. It's near Binghamton. About an hour from Syracuse.


----------



## chico-goose (Dec 9, 2011)

I live on the east side of long island.. If only I could get my parents to drive out.. I would love them


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

adellelauren said:


> My friend who has the birds lives in New York state. She is a breeder and is no longer going to be breeding them due her mother passing away in Florida. So she is trying to find new homes.


Ah. I misunderstood as well.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

how much is she asking for the femaleS ? I'm about an hour away from binghamton


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

I am interested in storm and sunshine does she know how old storm is?


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

leeisme said:


> I am interested in storm and sunshine does she know how old storm is?


Storm is a little over 4. Sunshine I am not sure. As soon as I get ahold of her and find out how much she would want for the two of them I will let you know.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

that sounds great. Thanks. I wish I could take them all.


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

leeisme said:


> that sounds great. Thanks. I wish I could take them all.


Ok. I spoke with her and she said that both of them together for $90. Her name is Rose and you can give her a call at 6076927422.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

thanks very much. I called.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

going to take a look at storm and sunshine tomorrow. can't wait !


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY!!! I hope you can take them!


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

leeisme said:


> thanks very much. I called.


Your welcome.


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

leeisme said:


> going to take a look at storm and sunshine tomorrow. can't wait !


Awesome. Hope it works out.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

sunshine and storm are such beautiful birds. they are home with me now  her birds were beautiful I wish I could have taken them all


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY for Sunshine and Storm!!!


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I live in Pennsylvania right next door to NY, I'd take them but I'm not sure if shes going to have a price on them and if she'd be willing to take several hours to drive to where I live and back. Since I live about 8 hours away aproximetly.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

You would probably need to make that drive since she would see it easier to wait until someone near her will buy them.


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Sir Lancelot is my fav...too bad I live too far away n cant have more


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

Awesome Lisa.


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

Jynxstorm said:


> I live in Pennsylvania right next door to NY, I'd take them but I'm not sure if shes going to have a price on them and if she'd be willing to take several hours to drive to where I live and back. Since I live about 8 hours away aproximetly.


It would be to far away.


----------



## chico-goose (Dec 9, 2011)

She wouldn't consider delivering for an additional fee, would she?


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

chico-goose said:


> She wouldn't consider delivering for an additional fee, would she?


No I'm sorry. Not with a far distance.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

adellelauren said:


> It would be to far away.


 
Hehe, thats why I said what I did lol.


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

All of the birds have found new homes.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

That's great news. Hoping for loving homes for each of them.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's wonderful news,glad they all found loving homes.


----------

